# Poco??



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Sounds like an emergency to me....:whistling


But then we have beaten and bruised meter pan with a hole in it. Looks like we need a service upgrade now. :whistling


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> But then we have beaten and bruised meter pan with a hole in it. Looks like we need a service upgrade now. :whistling


Collateral damage :whistling


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

It couldn't be helped. You're gonna need a surge protector and 5-year service plan too. 

In a perfect world the POCO rep will call me Monday and unlock the meter. Wednesday I'll make the repair among other things, new CATV and quad receptacle location, pretend I'm fixing an old Bulldog furnace disconnect switch, etc.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> It couldn't be helped. You're gonna need a surge protector and 5-year service plan too.
> 
> In a perfect world the POCO rep will call me Monday and unlock the meter. Wednesday I'll make the repair among other things, new CATV and quad receptacle location, pretend I'm fixing an old Bulldog furnace disconnect switch, etc.


You forgot to whistle :whistling


:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*poco*

Here is some of my favorite lessons learned in electric with poco and I.B. 

"Existing"

Better to beg for forgiveness then ask for permission

"Repair"

Emergency Repair (baby's in house)

Don't ADMIT anything

Those are things they can't cross like the Neutral Zone. Unless your a Romulan.


----------



## RJS3rd (Sep 17, 2009)

Here in Philly we do our own disconnects/reconnects from the PECO lines and bug them back in when were done with new bugs then call for an inspection. Yes, its done hot as rowhomes have the utility wires running behind/front of them and killing a transformer would be for an entire block. 

For meter locks I acquired a key from a less than scrupulous sub-contractor for PECO for the enormous cost of three new bugs (he was doing his own service) 

I can only imagine the frustration of having to wait for a line crew to come out. Usually takes 2 guys 3 to 4 hours tops.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*?*

Don't be one of these fellow electricians. You'll be in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Finally, they returned my call today and will be unlocking the meter tomorrow. Looks like I'll be making the necessary repairs Wednesday.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Btw, I had another job I looked at the other day in Harrison. New pizza place going in on the ground floor and existing apartments on the 2nd and 3rd floor. 100 amp main breaker disconect, and 4 or 5 60 amp panels for each of the apartments. The POCO's pull box appeared to have been broken into and theft is definitely a possibility because the cover came right off. Should I report this to the POCO or mind my own business?


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*...*

...:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Bubbles said:


> Don't be one of these fellow electricians. You'll be in for a world of hurt.


Does the lock have magical powers?

Typically here, we cut the drop and do our thing.
The pan is being replaced, so damaging the pan is not an issue.
The power has been cut, so no danger inside the pan.


Where does this "world of hurt" enter the equation?


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Time*

I used to be one of those upstanding fellows above in the beginning. After years of setting up disconnects/reconnects and waiting about 50-200hrs per year for POCO to show up (unless rain or something else more important happens), I have turned to the dark side. That along with customers that don't pay, inspectors with power problems, and all that I have finally becomed hardened and bitter. I'm hoping to recover from this problem someday and go back to the boy scout days all happy and stuff. But, til the day... they actually want to set up exact appointment times and cancellation fees if they don't show I will stay on the dark side. Just me and my cutters. My time is MONEY! and I"m not going to TAKE it ANYMORE!


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

we cut and split bolt till the poco installs butt splices and call for a "meter reset" to get the ok. for temp power then call for final


----------

